# Turkey in MES - how to smoke and avoid "tough/rubbery" skin



## hoyamannn (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey all,

Quick turkey question before I throw my bird in the MES 30.  The last time I smoked a whole turkey, I brined, smoked for about 5 hours at about 230 degrees until internal got to 167, removed, wrapped and rested for about an hour and then carved.  I found the skin to be chewy and rubbery.  It had a great taste, but wasn't crispy and wasn't exactly easy to chew.  The meat was great though.  I'm just wondering if this can be avoided?  Should I throw it in the oven at a certain point to crisp the skin up?  Thanks all.


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 16, 2011)

you could put it in the oven for a bit to crisp up the skin...maybe try brining with out the skin and draping some bacon over the turkey to help hold in the moisture during the smoke process..


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 16, 2011)

Or you can try smoking it at a higher temp and that will crisp up the skin as well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 16, 2011)

The Wrapping lets Steam affect any Crisp you may have had...10-15 Minutes in a 500*F oven should fix the problem...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2011)

Since your MES will only get to 275 which is not hot enough to crisp up the skin. 

You would need to pull it out of the smoker around 150 IT & finish it a 400-425 degree oven to get the skin crispy.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 16, 2011)

Like my buddies said........................ Oven


----------

